# Mendelssohn - MWV O5 - Concerto for Two Pianos and Orchestra in E Major



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

How do you rate this piece?


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Good get's my vote.
I am glad you bring those almost forgotten pieces up, will spin it later.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

The Adagio (at 12:51) is the standout part of this work.


----------



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

DaveM said:


> The Adagio (at 12:51) is the standout part of this work.


Mendelssohn was a legend. He composed this concerto at the age of 14. 

Some persons say that the real child prodigy is Mendelssohn and not Mozart, but I reply that Mendelssohn was a TEEN prodigy and not a CHILD prodigy. Mozart was a CHILD prodigy because he was already an active composer in prepubertal age.


----------

